
Hacker Noon, a popular tech site, goes on the blockchain - sanefive
https://decrypt.co/17341/hacker-noon-a-popular-tech-site-goes-on-the-blockchain
======
pretfood
What ever next? Food on the blockchain? Oh wait, they've done that already.

